# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Poxet 60 Mg

## jklinaarnol

DESCRIPTION:
Buy Poxet 60 Online, which is basically for the treatment of premature ejaculation (PE) or too fast ejaculation in the body of men. In this situation, a man gets ejaculation very early, which leads to an improper sexual relationship. Dapoxetine 60 mg allows you to delay the onset of ejaculation, at least 3  4 times. Poxet 60 mg acts much faster as compared to other antidepressants drugs.

HOW DOES IT WORK:
Poxet medicines 60mg contain dapoxetine 60mg, a selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor (SSRI) that is used perticularlly for premature ejaculation (PE), as it has a rapid onset of action, with maximum effect within 1-2 hours and a short half-life, which means that it's a rapid eliminated from the body within 24 hours. Ejaculation is a reflexation that's mediated by the sympathetic nervous system.

HOW TO TAKE:
This medicine may be taken with or without taking meal. Swallow the whole tablet and take it with a full glass of aqua. Try to take it at the same time daily. It must be taken regularly for it to be effective.  Take exactly as suggested by your physician or according to the instructions on the label. Don't take more or less than instructed by your doctor. Don't stop taking it unless instructed by the physician.

DOSAGE:
Poxet containing the active ingredient, Dapoxetine is used in the treatment of Erectile Dysfunction and Pulmonary Hypertension. Poxet 60 mg is the prescription based medicine and it may be available in various strengths and in other substitutes. You must ask your physician about its frequency, and duration as the age and severity of the disease differ in every individual. people are advised to take Poxet 60 mg at any time before the sexual intercourse. It is not recommended for the pediatric population, females and old age people with high health risks.

SIDE EFFECTS:
	Dizziness
	Headaches
	Nausea
	Ringing in the ears
	Blurred vision
	Indigestion
	Dry mouth
	Diarrhea

PRECAUTION:
people should avoid taking the drug component along with nitrates, antidepressant, the antiepileptic and hypertensive drug, antifungal, alpha or beta-blockers
Patients having epilepsy, depression, renal insufficiency, liver disease, heart complaint or any history of mental illness should consult the physician.

STORAGE:
Store the Poxet 60 mg at a normal temperature in the dark, clean and dry place. Be sure that the tablets are not damaged while purchasing or storing.

For More Visit Click Here: tabletvilla.com

----------

